
Ten Problems for Education in the 2020s - DrNuke
https://www.tenproblems.com/2020/01/29/ten-problems-for-education-in-the-2020s/
======
jcz_nz
Sigh. Technology is #3 on the list.

If you're reading this, and you're nodding in agreement, please, please read
this first: [http://hackeducation.com/2019/12/31/what-a-
shitshow](http://hackeducation.com/2019/12/31/what-a-shitshow)

Technology _really_ is not a top 3 problem in the US (and I'd wager, not in
any country). Vendors, politicians, and institutions have been using it as a
silver bullet to address the more profound problems though.

Maybe that's what they meant? It seems you actually have to spend $10 to learn
any more, and I'm not inclined...

~~~
DrNuke
Thanks. It is not an order, though, and it is not for the US only. The booklet
just tries and summarizes some of the most recent ongoing academic debates for
people that have no time to follow literature. It is meant to be informative
instead of authoritative. In two hours time, readers get a good snapshot and
that’s it.

------
epicgiga
Nope, none of that is important.

That list should have one item: relevance.

Most teachers are busyworkers. They teach X or Y for arbitrary reasons, under
the false ideology of "all education is good". They stunt the lives of their
students, rather than developing them.

Unless what your teaching is narrowly aligned with the life success of your
particular students, you're serving only your ego, and you're no assistant of
theirs.

~~~
DrNuke
Maybe yes, maybe not but, again, this booklet (and the entire series) is
explicitly agnostic. For a tenner and two hours skimming in the evening or
while commuting, readers get what gatekeepers and professionals from the given
field are debating right now for the new decade, which would take them a few
weeks to collect, assemble and present in a coherent manner. It is just a
structured summary, not an original essay.

